# Firebox repair



## mikeswife91 (Sep 8, 2016)

My husband has a smoker he has had for years.  He loves it.  Unfortunately, the firebox is falling apart and he can't use it anymore.  There are holes rusted out in the bottom, mainly to the side closer to the door but not against the door.  My question is this, is there a way we can fix this for less than the cost of buying a new smoker for him?  Side note on the smoker, this was the smoker he cooked on with our son who passed away 3 years ago, so it has sentimental value to him.  Good memories cooking on it, you know?  I'd love to surprise him by fixing it or at least having the information on how to fix it for him.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 8, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!

Where are you in Texas?  Lots of us have welders and such and would be happy to assist if close enough.  When you have a minute or 2, populate your info section.


----------



## joe black (Sep 8, 2016)

Should not be any problem for a welder.  Just re-side the FB with a new piece of steel.


----------

